# Sticky  New Facebook Page!!!!



## Polaris425

*I've had us a group for a while, decided to upgrade to an actual fan page!!! So make sure you go and add/like our page!!!!

Check It Out!!!!! < CLICK NOW!!!

*


----------



## jctgumby

Awesome!!!


----------



## rapalapaul

sweet


----------



## swampready

cool!!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

NICE!!


----------



## filthyredneck

Thats pretty cool jon, now I just need to talk myself into gettin facebook... I just hate all the drama that goes on there, just like myspace lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^^^ PRETTY MUCH WHY I DONT HAVE A FACEBOOK/MYSPACE....OL LADY DONT WANT ME ON THERE!!!! LOL:saevilw:


----------



## Polaris425

Haha! Just make one & don't add anyone except us!!! :rockn:


----------



## badazzbrute

For some reason, I can't figure out how to add MIMB to my friend list on FB...


----------



## Polaris425

Just click that link & at the top of the page it should say "like"


----------



## phreebsd

i updated the link in the "Connect with Us" module on the main page.


----------



## Polaris425

Sweet. The page is much better than the group. I can make separate albums & upload stuff via mobile.


----------



## Roboquad

oh great more reading and typing. LOL


----------



## rubiconrider

umm...LIKE!


----------



## 650Brute

Looks good Jon, the Fan page set up is much nicer and easier to use, alot more features.


----------



## bigblackbrute

i jus dropped by ther.


----------



## Polaris425

650Brute said:


> Looks good Jon, the Fan page set up is much nicer and easier to use, alot more features.


Yeah I should have done this a long time ago! The group page just kinda sucked.


----------



## Polaris425

We've gotten over 130+ "Likes" since yesterday!!!! Let's see if we can get to 200 by the weekend!!!!!!! :rockn: :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

We only need 30 more people to break the 200 mark before the weekend! Let's See if we can make it!!


----------



## Polaris425

bump! We made it over the 200 mark this weekend!! Thats awesome! Let's see if we can hit 300 by this next weekend! :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

216 as of now, I don't see any issues making it to 300 really soon.


----------



## Polaris425

me either!


----------



## Rattlesnake

Looks good.


----------



## Polaris425

Thanks. Gotta keep it going! Wanted to make it to 300 by the weekend but not sure if it looks like we will now...


----------



## Polaris425

bump


----------



## fstang24

just hit you guys up on facebook,


----------



## Polaris425

bump we're over 400 let's make it to 500!


----------



## Polaris425

We're at 775 fans! Let's see if we can make it to 1000!!!!!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/MudInMyBlood/158206217526739


----------



## Polaris425

btt

we're closing in on 900! share the page w/ all your friends and let's make it to 1000!!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425

bump! Over 900!! Let's make it to 1000!


----------



## wyo58

Polaris425 said:


> bump! Over 900!! Let's make it to 1000!


Didn't even know there was one until today.........done!


----------



## brutemike

filthyredneck said:


> Thats pretty cool jon, now I just need to talk myself into gettin facebook... I just hate all the drama that goes on there, just like myspace lol


 X2 ^^^^ on that


----------



## Polaris425

bump for the new peeps!

Facebook Page


----------



## BAYOUBOY

I will be sure to check it out :WAYV:


----------



## Polaris425

bump for new people, and, I just added a whole crap load of throwback photos from back in the day, mud nats, riding at timberlane, arena bog, all kinds of stuff..


----------



## Polaris425

bump for the newbies


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Nice man! Ill be liking yall on the Southern Mudd Junkie facebook page!


----------



## Polaris425

Awesome. We will Do the same. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## Polaris425

bump for new people

Facebook Page


----------



## onebadcummin

just found it lol liked now!!!


----------



## narfbrain

GOOD job on the page looks awesome and over 1400


----------



## Dirty30s

Ya nice page way to go guys


----------



## Polaris425

We're closing in on 2000 likes! Let's share and push it up and over!


----------



## Polaris425

1997 likes! Let's smoke the 2000 fan mark today!


----------



## JPs300

Should we throw some "members rides" pics up there to draw some more attention?


----------



## Polaris425

have at it


----------



## gonefishin

nice! I can't believe I just found the facebook page


----------



## yokochrist

I liked it very cool! I don't know how I missed this page. Ill share it on my page.


----------



## Polaris425

Bump. I haven't posted in the page in a while but it's still there. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## yokochrist

Thanks! We are most defiantly still here.


----------

